# Gamethread:USA vs Germany 6:30AM Wednesday ESPN2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hard to see this being anything except a win for the USA.Nowitzki is probably the only player on this team that could even sit on an NBA bench.I don't think any of them are really star players in Europe either.Essentially their overall talent level is so low that they are forced to rely upon shooting great volumes of treys and hoping they go down.Like any other International basketball game there's always the chance that your opponent gets extremely hot from outside,but that's really all we have to worry about.It will be very interesting to see how we defend Dirk and how well we do defending on the perimeter,but I don't see anyone on Germany's team who can really defend anyone on our team.Okulaja was a good defender at UNC...ten or 12 years ago.Now he's one of the top players in Germany according to the announcers on the German game I watched on Fox Sports.That's really sad.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Is this live or is it going to be on the internet earlier?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Real said:


> Is this live or is it going to be on the internet earlier?


the game will be *LIVE* at 6:30 am ET on wednesday.

set the alarm!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope I have power tomorrow. Damn hurricane season :curse:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can the cinderella USA team pull off another upset?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Dirk's gonna have to score at least 60 for Germany to even have a shot.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

dirk is gonna eat wade's nuts again


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

DuMa said:


> dirk is gonna eat wade's nuts again


So, is that supposed to be better for Dirk or Wade? :eek8: While neither sounds appealing, if I had to pick one, I think I'd go with Dirk.


----------



## Steppenwolf (Jun 13, 2004)

Okulaja is the only player that is or better was at least average. Femerling is so so, the rest isn't that good, but they can get hot sometimes (Greene e.g. had a good game lately).
Since Dirk hasn't been extremely dominant this tournament yet, I don't think we even have a miniscule chance. Nowitzki like in the Euros 2005 or the WC 2003 could have made it a little more competitive, but I think the long NBA Season has worn him down too much this time.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It seems like we should have someone else try to attack Dirk on offense and pick up another foul on him


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

No FRAN!!! :banana: :clap:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We aren't getting good shots at all...Bosh looks really active


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Two personals on Dirk...I am really befuddled by these refs.They are letting all sorts of rough play go and then calling weird stuff Trey for Johnson


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess the refs can befuddle the germans now...that was one hell of a continuation play


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The refs suck for both teams.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Those two fouls on Dirk will really prove costly in this 2nd quarter I think. I love Hinrich out there because of the pressure he puts on the German offense. The zone is really putting the US out in a funk, but hopefully, Joe Johnson or Carmelo catches fire from 3.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

two personals on Hinrich


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

My goodness, so many jumpshots are being missed.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We need to c hill w/ the otuside shots a little. Nobody has the touch unlike what we've seen this entire tournament.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

HUUUUGE foul right there.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

heres my observations so far:

Germany (Dirk especially) is missing shots but everyone except Dirk is settling for jumpers. 3rd foul on Dirk. 

USA is settling for too many jumpers they need to penetrate the gaps and kick out or drive and dish with the bigs.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Three fouls on Dirk...Our jumpshooting sux out loud


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Bosh's activity is such a plus in a game like this. If Hinrich could hit a couple jumpers would could keep him out there longer because of his ball0hawking defense. They should keep him in the game for a long time in the 2nd half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wades hurt, that could spell trouble in this game, big trouble.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Melo is ice cold.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

We are missing easy shots, very easy shots. Germany leads 39-37. Germany's 2-3 zone isn't as tough as the announcers say, we are getting the shots but they aren't going down.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a horribly disappointing performance,but if we weren't blowing layups we'd be up by close to ten.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Diable said:


> This is a horribly disappointing performance,but if we weren't blowing layups we'd be up by close to ten.



If Dirk wasn't shooting so bad we would be down by maybe 10 or 12. But if Dirk was hitting and we were making are layups it would still be a hell of a game just a lot more in the USA's favor.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Battier has done a great job on Nowitzki...It's not a coincidence that he's not hitting.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That ******* ref had his back to the play when he called the double dribble on Carmelo


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hinrich has three fouls. 47-43 USA


But Dirk is getting those little turnaround mid range jumpers he wants he is just not hitting them.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

USA is playing with a sense of urgency I like that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

just caught on the graphic at the bottom of the screen ESPN2 WILL carry BOTH the semis LIVE on FRIDAY sept. 1st at 3:30 am and 6:30 am.

i think the Spain/Argentina game is the first one. second will be Greece/Winner of USA/Germany.

:banana:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow Anthony starts out 2-12 and it doesn't even faze him in the least.He killed us in the first half 

wow that was a terrible shot Wade


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Germany has caught the bug the USA had in the 1st half.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Is Melo in foul trouble? I wonder why they took him out when he was hot.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul should have jumped into Dirk when he was in the paint just then


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Chris Bosh is playing his best game yet.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom><TD align=middle width=140>USA</TD><TD align=middle>Germany</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=3 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="96%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=even><TD align=right width=83>17/35 (49%)</TD><TD align=middle>2-POINTERS</TD><TD align=left width=83>14/33 (42%)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>7/28 (25%)</TD><TD align=middle>3-POINTERS</TD><TD align=left>2/9 (22%)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>9/12 (75%)</TD><TD align=middle>FREE THROWS</TD><TD align=left>18/19 (95%)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>20</TD><TD align=middle>FOULS</TD><TD align=left>13</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>7</TD><TD align=middle>STEALS</TD><TD align=left>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>10</TD><TD align=middle>TURNOVERS</TD><TD align=left>17</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>14</TD><TD align=middle>OFF. REBOUNDS</TD><TD align=left>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>21</TD><TD align=middle>DEF. REBOUNDS</TD><TD align=left>21</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>15</TD><TD align=middle>BIGGEST LEAD</TD><TD align=left>5</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>9</TD><TD align=middle>BIGGEST RUN</TD><TD align=left>7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Anthony, Carmelo</TD><TD width=43>20</TD><TD width=63>3 - 9</TD><TD width=63>3 - 7</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>17</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>James, Lebron</TD><TD width=43>18</TD><TD width=63>4 - 6</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Johnson, Joe</TD><TD width=43>18</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>2 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Paul, Chris</TD><TD width=43>17</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Bosh, Chris</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Howard, Dwight</TD><TD width=43>9</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>4 - 5</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Brand, Elton</TD><TD width=43>14</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wade, Dwyane</TD><TD width=43>14</TD><TD width=63>1 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Hinrich, Kirk</TD><TD width=43>17</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Battier, Shane</TD><TD width=43>12</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 3</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Jamison, Antawn</TD><TD width=43>1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Miller, Brad</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Chris Bosh is the man. Hes the best player on the floor. Germany is missing way too many shots right now, the US should put this game away.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bosh showing some range! He's playing confident right now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We've got six players with 3 personals on them


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I dont know whether I should be discouraged or encouraged by this game. Discouraged because, the US has been missing so many perimter shots that it's sickening. Encouraged because despite all those misses, they have a big lead on Germany. 

The way they've attacked the zone in the second half has been much better though. I'm pretty sure we'll see Greece employ the same strategy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bosh showing some range! He's playing confident right now


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

10-38 from downtown and still a 16 pt lead. Germany was very lucky today.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

We have 20 offensive rebounds to Germanys three I believe thats why we have such a big lead despite the bad shooting. Dirk never got it going, but like SPMJ said Germany got lucky today, very lucky.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're lucky that our level of talent is so much greater than what Germany has.That's the biggest reason we won this game.It sure wasn't exactly well deserved.I was never worried about losing the game,but I was sure as hell upset about the way were playing.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

You'd think such an unbelievable collection of talent would be able to score more consistently out of the halfcourt set. We need to do one of two things better if we want to win: dictate the pace of the game, or run a good halfcourt offense. When we don't, guys throw up 3's too early in the shot clock, and we get what we did tonight. For anyone who didn't watch this, it was closer than the box score will indicate. Even whe nit got up to 16 or so midway through the 4th I was nervous. And who was the guy who took the layup while the game clock expired, despite being down 22 and being able to just dribble it out? I'd have to say he's one of my least favorite players ever, anywhere.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know how they figure assists in Saitama.They have Paul with 2,but they had him with 1 at the half then he had three in about two minutes with the alley oop to Bosh,the Bosh three pointer and a three pointer by Joe Johnson.

FIBA confuses me with all sorts of stuff though.I never seen any sort of basketball where you can throw your *** into the defender at the top of the key while he's trying to get around the screen.The way I learned the game almost every screen these European teams set is illegal.Those guys were knocking Hinrich and Paul down right in the middle of the court time after time.Then they call really stange fouls after allowing all sorts of blatant ones.I just don't know what the hell they are doing and I'm not saying it's all against us.Every game I watch it looks like the refs are completely incompetent and they do it to both teams.How can you allow that when you want to convince the public that your games and your officials are more honest than Diogenes.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

any team that can go 10-38 from three and still achieve a blowout in the second half is a serious badass. hell, if we shoot 15-38, still well below the team average (and most of these guys' averages from the NBA arc), we win this game by half time. Germany wasn't a creampuff team either--they'd won all but one game this summer. 

it's not like the team took bad shots, either. when guys like Joe Johnson and Kirk Heinrich are wide open on the perimeter, they should shoot every single damned time. especially from the international three point line. it was just a freaky bad night for shooting. future opponents really shouldn't read too much into it. 

the biggest disappointment to me was LeBron in the first half. when Carmello and Wade were clearly having troubles scoring, he didn't really take over, except for the last minute of the first half. he's just got to get more aggressive when the other two aren't scoring and he's being guarded by somebody 5 inches shorter and 30 lbs lighter. 

Nowitzki is funny. I didn't think the US team's defense of him was anything special. we just did the same thing teams do to him all season in the NBA. he just missed a lot of shots he normally makes. reminded me of that Houston series from two years ago where McGrady guarded him, and for some reason he just couldn't get going. McGrady was really hyped for that performance. In truth, McGrady was solid, but it was really just Nowitzki not getting it going for a big game.

Maybe it was all the back court pressure that threw Dirk off. Obviously, it didn't effect him directly, but it definitely effected flow. At no point in the game did Germany have any real sense of rhythm, and maybe Dirk just reflected that. The early foul trouble probably got in his head a little too. 

I'm thinking it's going to be the US vs Argentina for the gold. I really can't say much about Argentina as I haven't been able to see them at all this summer. but I really like our chances, given how handily we won while shooting astonishingly bad from the three point line.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Dirk has played closed to 100-110 games this past year alone. that had to be a factor. i didnt see the usual Dirk Diggler. As for us, we at least know we can grind it out defensively when our shot isnt going. the main thing for us to build on is to know that we can depend on key guys defensively like Battier and Hinrich. and when our shot is going.... look out. 

and it seems like Coach K is gonna stick with the same strategy until they lose. gamble defensively and go for the knockout punch early in the first half and if that doesnt work, adjust accordingly @ the half and play containment 24 second halfcourt with little full court defense. 

i like that strategy but i would rather play halfcourt containment d in the medal rounds.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I got to catch the first half of this game. Nice play by USA but nice play by Germany.

This was a nice test but the real deal comes against Greece.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm going to disagree with the guy who said it felt close the whole game. For some reason I was feeling that USA was due for a huge run after the 1st quarter. It didn't happen in the second and had to wait until the 3rd quarter, but it happened.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

Diable said:


> We're lucky that our level of talent is so much greater than what Germany has.That's the biggest reason we won this game.It sure wasn't exactly well deserved.I was never worried about losing the game,but I was sure as hell upset about the way were playing.


um, you dont get have that much talent by being lucky. its earned


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wade shot like crap in this game,1-11 for three points with a couple of embarassing moments like this blocked shot and the blown layups.He did make some nice contributions in other areas though.The boxscore has Lebron with 7 turnovers in 25 minutes too


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The United States must feel incredibly lucky about this basketball game, Germany exposed what everyone knew: No Inside-scoring, terrible shooting. I expect Greece or Argentina to keep it in the half-court, and then this team will be helpless. I'll enjoy watching that. OVER-RATED TEAM IMO.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Bosh with 3rd straight good game, 10 n 7 in limited minutes


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The United States must feel incredibly lucky about this basketball game, Germany exposed what everyone knew: No Inside-scoring, terrible shooting. I expect Greece or Argentina to keep it in the half-court, and then this team will be helpless. I'll enjoy watching that. OVER-RATED TEAM IMO.


you sound liek a fool. i thought it was outisde scoring the Us lacked. so its now inside and outisde. yet this overrated team leads all teams in scoring right. people like you only show up when the team plays badly. anyway they shot like crap and still won by 20. tht tells you plenty


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game could have been reaaaallly ugly. Germany pretty much got lucky as ****. Nobody on our team was hitting anything from outside. If we shot our average we would have annihilated Germany.

Got sick of Fran saying how to attack the Zone, when Team USA was doing what he said, while he was saying they weren't.

Even though we didn't make the shots, our ball movement was really good. We pretty much won this game on strength of will though. Wins like this give me confidence for the team. We don't let adversity phase us. We just keep working. Every USA game is like waiting for the dam to finally break. It's just drip drip drip, then the flood and it's over. We pretty much are just wearing teams down.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and why do our announcers have to sound so goddam giddy whenever we are losing. They sound so disapointed whenever we do something well. *******s.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We did fine against the zone if you exclude the fact that the shots didn't go down.We penetrated the middle of it repeatedly and created wide open shots for guys who can hit them at a good percentage.In fact nearly everyone on this team is quite capable of shooting a good percentage from 20 feet 3 inches.If we hit even a few of them in the first half then this looks likes a easy win from start to finish.I think we went 14 for 49 in the first half and still went to the lockerroom with a one point lead.

Of course we can't play like that against Greece and they have much better guard play,overall talent and from what I can tell a superior zone defense.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

jaja said:


> you sound liek a fool. i thought it was outisde scoring the Us lacked. so its now inside and outisde. yet this overrated team leads all teams in scoring right. people like you only show up when the team plays badly. anyway they shot like crap and still won by 20. tht tells you plenty


The USA has no real outside or inside offense in the half court they just rely on their overwhelming athleticism. How does he sound like a fool? He is telling the truth, the USA won todays game due to the fact they were more athletic and got many easy baskets in the 3rd quarter especially. They will have major problems against Greece and will be in big trouble against Spain or Argentina unless they shoot near 50%. This team is doing the old catch and shoot as in shoot as soon as you get the ball. Greece and whoever they play in the next game will use the same defnsive strategy a sagging 2-3 zone as Germany. The difference between the 3 teams left is they are much better offensively than Germany. As a USA fan I'm seriously worried that we may not even medal if we don't play better. I think that the USA CANNOT beat Argentina or Spain if they played tomorrow. LeBron and company better pick it up or we may not medal for the 2nd straight WC.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> The USA has no real outside or inside offense in the half court they just rely on their overwhelming athleticism.


US had been shooting 41% from 3pt land b4 playing Germany. No outside offense? 
And what's wrong w/ relying on great 1-on-1 abilities of the players? It's not just "athleticism", it's called great skill level and something the US have to rely a lot on given how they've barely been together for a month. With that said, aside from a couple of games I'd say Team USA has played pretty good team ball. 



> the USA won todays game due to the fact they were more athletic and got many easy baskets in the 3rd quarter especially.


You don't get easy baskets w/o playing great defense which gets your transition game going. How abt giving the US some credit for limiting Germany to 65 pts? Or will haters continue to attribute pretty much everything to athleticism?



> They will have major problems against Greece and will be in big trouble against Spain or Argentina unless they shoot near 50%.


I don't think anyone(including the players) believes Team USA's just gonna roll over everybody. Although thus far they've done exactly that. Yet all critics can talk abt is how this or that won't work against the powerhouses. One off shooting night and suddenly they suck against the zone. Forget the fact that they've far and away been the best offensive team thus far in this tournament. Even bringing teams to start playing man-to-man because of how easily they'd been dealing w/ the zone. 



> This team is doing the old catch and shoot as in shoot as soon as you get the ball.


It doesn't sound like you've been watching the games. Team USA did force some shots today but majority came off good ball movement and were wide open shots. 



> Greece and whoever they play in the next game will use the same defnsive strategy a sagging 2-3 zone as Germany.


So has almost everybody other team the US have faced thus far. Those teams scored more than Germany too! It's a miracle we're still undefeated and blown close to everyone out to date


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

How many times am I gonna hear Fran say..."This wont work against Spain or Argentina?"

How many times? HOW MANY FRIGGEN TIMES?!?!?!


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, Wade musta really gotten hurt with that eye thing :S I expect him to come back with a huge effort next game, along with James. 

Im impressed with Melo's persistence. Hes a true leader. Even when the shots werent falling, he kept confidene going to the basket strong. 

Bosh is coming around finally, leading USA in shooting 70%  and 50% from three (just Battier ahead of him) plus leading the team in rebounding with over 5rpg.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> How many times am I gonna hear Fran say..."This wont work against Spain or Argentina?"
> 
> How many times? HOW MANY FRIGGEN TIMES?!?!?!


He says it after every gamble on defense and quick shot on offense. We get it already Fran, we heard you the 1st 100 times you said it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron=Dirk Stopper
He put the shackles on Dirk. Now if he can just put that kind of effort and concentration into guarding saaaay Caron Butler we'll be onto something.


----------

